# make release - unknown LIBTOOL version: 22



## rdunkle (Mar 13, 2010)

This is FreeBSD 8.0 i386
Trying to use make release to create install disks.
I have updated source trees.
Here is the command: 


```
/usr/bin/time -h sh -c 'make release RELEASETAG=RELENG_8 PORTSRELEASETAG=HEAD CHROOTDIR=/home/releng BUILDNAME=8.0-STABLE CVSROOT=/home
/new_cvs -DMAKE_ISOS  TARGET_ARCH=i386 KERNEL_FLAGS=-j4 WORLD_FLAGS=-j4 NOPORTS=yes DOC_LANG=ENG'
```

When it tries to build docs, there is an error:

```
===>  jade-1.2.1_9 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 22.
*** Error code 1
```


----------

